# All About SYDNEY



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Tiger-Tiger * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos of Sydney; the bridge expecially is awesome


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

very iconic structures of sydney :cheers:


thanx for sharing...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *laiwaikwok * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates too ^^ some of those last photos are great


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *mtmt * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/alex1030/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

moreeee


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * sky4082 * from dchome :


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

PERFECT!


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

that lotus like structure is too good


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice city!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

The most beautiful city in the world. No doubts!!! By the way, that guy doesn't knows how to hug a girl. Please, somebody teach him... :lol: :lol:


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

cool.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

natarajan1986 said:


> that lotus like structure is too good


I also feel the same...


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

invisible pics, lol


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 5, 2008)

natarajan1986 said:


> that lotus like structure is too good


:eek2: You mean that Sydney Opera House like, like structure?


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's some more of Sydney. Sorry if they've been posted previously, but this thread needs updating as all I can see is little boxed with [x] in them 

I present the worlds most beautiful Harbour City; Sydney.









Heaven`s Gate (John)

















Claude-Olivier Marti









dexodexo









sachman75









markdanielowen

























Christopher Chan









Bruce Kerridge


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*More of Sydney, Australia*

City streets









dreamingaboutdreams









Christopher Chan









darkcloud154









crispy789


Pitt Street Mall









Christopher Chan


Circular Quay









Alex E. Proimos


Bondi Beach









[email protected]









~Prescott









klOrklOr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*H*istoric *S*ydney

1975 (from the National Archives)


_Source: Dept. of Main Roads journal_












CULWULLA said:


> cusp of the boom. 1963





Fabian said:


> opsbooks have some classics on flickr
> 
> Early 1960's before the Opera House
> 
> ...





Jack Daniel said:


> 1963
> 
> Circular Quay taken from the Opera House steps (during construction)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

It is beautiful, no doubt, but the most beautiful?!...I don´t think so...Rio, San Francisco are more beautiful.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^Well, beauty is subjective. Sydney Harbour has many times been voted the worlds most beautiful natural harbour. All that, plus the fact it's constantly in the top 10 most livable cities in the world. etc.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> ^Well, beauty is subjective. Sydney Harbour has many times been voted the worlds most beautiful natural harbour. All that, plus the fact it's constantly in the top 10 most livable cities in the world. etc.


All right, let me put it this way Rio, SF, Sidney and Cape Town. All at the same place. equally.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

WoW great


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

wow espectacular, the most beautiful city in oceania


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*S*ydney









Afton Halloran, flickr

























































laurenfarmer, flickr
​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Wet... Rainy... Sydney?*

*S*ydney in the *R*ain


1930's

































State Library of New South Wales collection









Linh_rOm









Andrew C Wallace









The guenni

















blacknight









emphyria









jonaspeterson









boney10

















MollaAliod









Matt Ramsden









Harlz_









suburbanbloke​


----------



## jone_1 (Dec 29, 2009)

The pictures really looks nice the opera house which all we know have a great
picture and at the same time the bridge and the river looks are also good...!

Thanks
Jone


----------



## HSBC (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for showing the old pictures of Sydney. Love them!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney - 2010
- The first major city to welcome in the New Year -

















































































ccbg


















[ VFI ]


Happy New Year to all, from Australia.​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

doesn't Auckland welcome the New Year about the same time as u guys do?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Deanb said:


> doesn't Auckland welcome the New Year about the same time as u guys do?


Auckland is 2 hours ahead of Sydney (when on DST). But most people don't classify Auckland a "major" city, but instead it just wears the title of a "city". Though, as per usual, that varies from person to person.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

This cant be topped anywhere else in the world.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andychan * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

woozoo said:


> Dude doing his best Donnie Darko outside St Marys
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


..


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

big development in sydney


Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> And we have changes to the renders!! :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Main points to note;
> - Buildings appear to be taller and thinner (less bulky) 200m+ for some?
> ...


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

CULWULLA said:


> Australias next tallest hotel
> Barangaroos hotel
> 159m/spires 176m
> 30storeys
> ...





CULWULLA said:


>


..


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * jamesfoo* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

really nice


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ecahk * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/Sky


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *VR2 * from a hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andychan * from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

wonderful city :cheers2:


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Home, sweet home


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/fred_king/sydney_harbour


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Vivid Sydney by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

FedEx Express - McDonnell Douglas MD-11(F) by Henry Brosius, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sydney '13 by faun070, on Flickr


Sydney Harbor Bridge by Michael Hindman, on Flickr


Sydney Opera House by Michael Hindman, on Flickr


Sydeny Opera House by Michael Hindman, on Flickr


Sydney '12 by faun070, on Flickr


----------

